# Anyone 5-6 weeks, what are your symptoms?



## happymamma

I'm just curious, cuz this pg for me is already different from the other ones. So far, I'm sick every minute of the day, I'm exhausted, always hungry, and , um,.. I look 3-4 mths already :blush: Ive been trying to hide it, but I cant. But, Im thinking it could be since this is my 9th pg. It's not just bloat cuz I wake up and go to bed and its the same size. Dh actually told me last night he thinks he can see it growing if he stares at it :nope:

Also, I did a digi at 2w3d past conception, and it gave me 3+, so Im assuming my hcg is just higher then average thats why Im so sick. I had bw done today, I should get the results on friday!


----------



## Sewergrrl

When I was 5-6 weeks, my boobs had practically doubled in size and were slightly sore, I was tired, hungry, and bloated in the entire belly area all the way up to my ribs. I didn't get sick until week 7 and it was severe, but that pretty much ended at week 9. I still get nausea, but it's so mild it doesn't bother me much. This is very different than being pregnant with my DD. My OB said that typically first pregnancies are manageable and subsequent pregnancies are harder on the mom. I don't want to jinx myself, but so far this is easier than my first.

HCG levels have such a broad range you coud be on the high end. Also the sudden rush of progesterone is what causes most to have MS. I hope your sickness is short-lived!!


----------



## Sewergrrl

I forgot I also had light cramping/stretching in the abdomen. :)


----------



## suzimc

I was bloated like I was 6 months gone at that stage, is slightly better now I only look about 4 months! Also got quite sick around 5-6 weeks and that really only stopped this week to be replaced with mild nausea. At 6 weeks I developed a talent for falling down and keeled over at work twice and tried to learn to fly in my living room which resulted in a skinned knee...I mean really at my age! The kids thought it was very funny once they'd got over the shock of a flying mother. For once I can't even blame Eric (cat from hell) as he was upstairs mangling a toilet roll! x


----------



## mom2R

I am 6 weeks tomorrow and have started this week with quite bad nausea from the moment I get up to the moment I go to bed, which is much different from my first pregnancy as I only had a little nausea in the evenings before


----------



## happymamma

suzimc said:


> I was bloated like I was 6 months gone at that stage, is slightly better now I only look about 4 months! Also got quite sick around 5-6 weeks and that really only stopped this week to be replaced with mild nausea. At 6 weeks I developed a talent for falling down and keeled over at work twice and tried to learn to fly in my living room which resulted in a skinned knee...I mean really at my age! The kids thought it was very funny once they'd got over the shock of a flying mother. For once I can't even blame Eric (cat from hell) as he was upstairs mangling a toilet roll! x

That's it!! For now on when I see you posted, I will make sure there's NOTHING in my mouth at the time! Enough with the cat comments too LMAO!


----------



## happymamma

Sewergrrl said:


> When I was 5-6 weeks, my boobs had practically doubled in size and were slightly sore, I was tired, hungry, and bloated in the entire belly area all the way up to my ribs. I didn't get sick until week 7 and it was severe, but that pretty much ended at week 9. I still get nausea, but it's so mild it doesn't bother me much. This is very different than being pregnant with my DD. My OB said that typically first pregnancies are manageable and subsequent pregnancies are harder on the mom. I don't want to jinx myself, but so far this is easier than my first.
> 
> HCG levels have such a broad range you coud be on the high end. Also the sudden rush of progesterone is what causes most to have MS. I hope your sickness is short-lived!!

Well that's one thing I never was so lucky to get, bigger boobs. At least not until my milk came in,.. then it was like LOOK OUT!! Right now, they're still small, just getting lower and lower :nope:

My 1st pregnancy was far from managable. Actually, my 2nd and 8th were the easiest. Hey, and they were my girls! Funny, cuz I was more nasious with my girls, but the overall pg Id say was easier. Boys just sprawl out and take whatever space they can find lol.


----------



## Sewergrrl

happymamma said:


> Sewergrrl said:
> 
> 
> When I was 5-6 weeks, my boobs had practically doubled in size and were slightly sore, I was tired, hungry, and bloated in the entire belly area all the way up to my ribs. I didn't get sick until week 7 and it was severe, but that pretty much ended at week 9. I still get nausea, but it's so mild it doesn't bother me much. This is very different than being pregnant with my DD. My OB said that typically first pregnancies are manageable and subsequent pregnancies are harder on the mom. I don't want to jinx myself, but so far this is easier than my first.
> 
> HCG levels have such a broad range you coud be on the high end. Also the sudden rush of progesterone is what causes most to have MS. I hope your sickness is short-lived!!
> 
> Well that's one thing I never was so lucky to get, bigger boobs. At least not until my milk came in,.. then it was like LOOK OUT!! Right now, they're still small, just getting lower and lower :nope:
> 
> My 1st pregnancy was far from managable. Actually, my 2nd and 8th were the easiest. Hey, and they were my girls! Funny, cuz I was more nasious with my girls, but the overall pg Id say was easier. Boys just sprawl out and take whatever space they can find lol.Click to expand...

I am not what one would call well-endowed AT ALL. Such is why they look so cartoonish to me! :holly:

Don't men do the same thing? Sprawl out and make space? hahahaha


----------



## happymamma

Sewergrrl said:


> happymamma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewergrrl said:
> 
> 
> When I was 5-6 weeks, my boobs had practically doubled in size and were slightly sore, I was tired, hungry, and bloated in the entire belly area all the way up to my ribs. I didn't get sick until week 7 and it was severe, but that pretty much ended at week 9. I still get nausea, but it's so mild it doesn't bother me much. This is very different than being pregnant with my DD. My OB said that typically first pregnancies are manageable and subsequent pregnancies are harder on the mom. I don't want to jinx myself, but so far this is easier than my first.
> 
> HCG levels have such a broad range you coud be on the high end. Also the sudden rush of progesterone is what causes most to have MS. I hope your sickness is short-lived!!
> 
> Well that's one thing I never was so lucky to get, bigger boobs. At least not until my milk came in,.. then it was like LOOK OUT!! Right now, they're still small, just getting lower and lower :nope:
> 
> My 1st pregnancy was far from managable. Actually, my 2nd and 8th were the easiest. Hey, and they were my girls! Funny, cuz I was more nasious with my girls, but the overall pg Id say was easier. Boys just sprawl out and take whatever space they can find lol.Click to expand...
> 
> I am not what one would call well-endowed AT ALL. Such is why they look so cartoonish to me! :holly:
> 
> Don't men do the same thing? Sprawl out and make space? hahahahaClick to expand...

LOL I call it sprawl out and waste space


----------



## suzimc

srawl out and waste space indeed! My man's only wee but he takes up a lot of bed! I promise to try and stop talking about eric the problem is he's just so damned mental I can't help sharing his exploits. He's only 4.5 months maybe he'll calm down with age! x


----------



## Sewergrrl

Suzi, You should write a book...Adventures of Eric the Cat. :)


----------



## happymamma

suzimc said:


> srawl out and waste space indeed! My man's only wee but he takes up a lot of bed! I promise to try and stop talking about eric the problem is he's just so damned mental I can't help sharing his exploits. He's only 4.5 months maybe he'll calm down with age! x

Lmao, Please dont stop talking about him,.. you've made me laugh more then once today mostly about ur cat!! I dont even like cats that much :shrug:


----------



## happymamma

Sewergrrl said:


> Suzi, You should write a book...Adventures of Eric the Cat. :)

OMG! But make sure you put in big print, "warning to pregnant women, or ppl with bladder control issues, we will not be held responsible for any accidents"

Its also the way you word it thats hilarious! :hugs:


----------



## suzimc

I will have a serious think about eric's adventures! He may need his own thread, maybe I could have him sponsored by tenna lady as he appears to cause issues with continence! x


----------



## future_numan

I am tired ( more like exhausted) and I feel yucky.. not sick just yucky...and I find I am sensitive to smells weither it's perfume or sandwich meat...plus I am super bloated


----------



## jo14

lol poor Eric he sounds so funny, I have a silly dog called Guy after Guy Martin the motorbike racer lol

I am almost 5 weeks Im also super bloated, look about 4 months, only had my first bout of nausea today, but am super tired and have much firmer boobies :) also been getter super positive results for nearly two weeks now!!!


----------



## happymamma

jo14 said:


> lol poor Eric he sounds so funny, I have a silly dog called Guy after Guy Martin the motorbike racer lol
> 
> I am almost 5 weeks Im also super bloated, look about 4 months, only had my first bout of nausea today, but am super tired and have much firmer boobies :) also been getter super positive results for nearly two weeks now!!!

Do you think you might be further along then you are?


----------



## jo14

no i used opks so know when it was most i could be is one day further on. But i got positive result at 9 dpo evening pee as just arrived back off hols and just knew i had been so tired. And got clear blue digi at 11 dpo. I have been feeling very sick today as well. Which is early for it to start. And cant fasten any jeans. Going to try not to worry though lol like that will happen lol. Oh and if im not sickly im eating lol


----------



## happymamma

Well Im about the same dates, I feel sick off and on today, but tolerable. It seems as long as I keep something in my stomach I feel ok. As soon as I get hungry I feel sick. Man, all I want is an u/s to tell me everything is ok!!


----------



## whispernikki

hi im 5 weeks ...serious bloating, look like im 4-5 mths, when im hungry i feel sick , boobs sore, tiredness not too bad yet 

my bloating is a issue has im having trouble hiding it, my daughter is already telling me im pregnant :dohh:
you would think being 37 and already had 5 children i would know everything about symptoms, my youngest son is 6 years old and those early pregnancy symptoms are easily forgotten, i dont remember having these symptoms with my son :wacko: it feels all new and anxious all over again!!


----------



## happymamma

whispernikki said:


> hi im 5 weeks ...serious bloating, look like im 4-5 mths, when im hungry i feel sick , boobs sore, tiredness not too bad yet
> 
> my bloating is a issue has im having trouble hiding it, my daughter is already telling me im pregnant :dohh:
> you would think being 37 and already had 5 children i would know everything about symptoms, my youngest son is 6 years old and those early pregnancy symptoms are easily forgotten, i dont remember having these symptoms with my son :wacko: it feels all new and anxious all over again!!

Awesome ur also on ur 6th!! Are u just 5 weeks today?


----------



## whispernikki

happymamma said:


> whispernikki said:
> 
> 
> hi im 5 weeks ...serious bloating, look like im 4-5 mths, when im hungry i feel sick , boobs sore, tiredness not too bad yet
> 
> my bloating is a issue has im having trouble hiding it, my daughter is already telling me im pregnant :dohh:
> you would think being 37 and already had 5 children i would know everything about symptoms, my youngest son is 6 years old and those early pregnancy symptoms are easily forgotten, i dont remember having these symptoms with my son :wacko: it feels all new and anxious all over again!!
> 
> Awesome ur also on ur 6th!! Are u just 5 weeks today?Click to expand...

yes i am, and very nervous, sounds silly really, but i still worry, my doctor is arranging a scan in the next couple of weeks cant wait!


----------



## happymamma

whispernikki said:


> happymamma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whispernikki said:
> 
> 
> hi im 5 weeks ...serious bloating, look like im 4-5 mths, when im hungry i feel sick , boobs sore, tiredness not too bad yet
> 
> my bloating is a issue has im having trouble hiding it, my daughter is already telling me im pregnant :dohh:
> you would think being 37 and already had 5 children i would know everything about symptoms, my youngest son is 6 years old and those early pregnancy symptoms are easily forgotten, i dont remember having these symptoms with my son :wacko: it feels all new and anxious all over again!!
> 
> Awesome ur also on ur 6th!! Are u just 5 weeks today?Click to expand...
> 
> yes i am, and very nervous, sounds silly really, but i still worry, my doctor is arranging a scan in the next couple of weeks cant wait!Click to expand...

I'm getting a scan on wednesday,... 2 more sleeps! Im so incredibly nervous, Im trying to not think about it and just let the day come. Lol , cuz I feel like a kid waiting for xmass!

How old is ur oldest? Mine are from 16 mths to 10yrs.


----------



## whispernikki

happymamma said:


> whispernikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happymamma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whispernikki said:
> 
> 
> hi im 5 weeks ...serious bloating, look like im 4-5 mths, when im hungry i feel sick , boobs sore, tiredness not too bad yet
> 
> my bloating is a issue has im having trouble hiding it, my daughter is already telling me im pregnant :dohh:
> you would think being 37 and already had 5 children i would know everything about symptoms, my youngest son is 6 years old and those early pregnancy symptoms are easily forgotten, i dont remember having these symptoms with my son :wacko: it feels all new and anxious all over again!!
> 
> Awesome ur also on ur 6th!! Are u just 5 weeks today?Click to expand...
> 
> yes i am, and very nervous, sounds silly really, but i still worry, my doctor is arranging a scan in the next couple of weeks cant wait!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm getting a scan on wednesday,... 2 more sleeps! Im so incredibly nervous, Im trying to not think about it and just let the day come. Lol , cuz I feel like a kid waiting for xmass!
> 
> How old is ur oldest? Mine are from 16 mths to 10yrs.Click to expand...

Not long now for your scan....best of luck! my eldest is 17 and youngest is 6, but my two eldest are at college now and living away now :cry:
Please let us know how the scan goes tomorrow and post a pic if you can ! xx


----------



## happymamma

whispernikki said:


> happymamma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whispernikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happymamma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whispernikki said:
> 
> 
> hi im 5 weeks ...serious bloating, look like im 4-5 mths, when im hungry i feel sick , boobs sore, tiredness not too bad yet
> 
> my bloating is a issue has im having trouble hiding it, my daughter is already telling me im pregnant :dohh:
> you would think being 37 and already had 5 children i would know everything about symptoms, my youngest son is 6 years old and those early pregnancy symptoms are easily forgotten, i dont remember having these symptoms with my son :wacko: it feels all new and anxious all over again!!
> 
> Awesome ur also on ur 6th!! Are u just 5 weeks today?Click to expand...
> 
> yes i am, and very nervous, sounds silly really, but i still worry, my doctor is arranging a scan in the next couple of weeks cant wait!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm getting a scan on wednesday,... 2 more sleeps! Im so incredibly nervous, Im trying to not think about it and just let the day come. Lol , cuz I feel like a kid waiting for xmass!
> 
> How old is ur oldest? Mine are from 16 mths to 10yrs.Click to expand...
> 
> Not long now for your scan....best of luck! my eldest is 17 and youngest is 6, but my two eldest are at college now and living away now :cry:
> Please let us know how the scan goes tomorrow and post a pic if you can ! xxClick to expand...

Are your oldest 2 twins? For them to already be in college? How is that when they move out? Man, I had a hard time even typing that, I know I'm going to have a really hard time!!


----------

